# Barcelona weather



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Folks, I am at present in Argeles-Sur-Mer, France, where the weather is bad, heavy winds and plenty of cloud. Is anyone in the Barcelona area, whats the weather like there,I have to pick up family at the airport so might go sooner rather than later as planned.
Thanks in anticipation.
Torrhead


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi we are in Collioure a couple of miles from you.Just checked france Meteo, forecast is bad for the next week.Checked weather forecast in Barcelona weather really good for the next week.We,ll be on the road south in the next hour!

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weather*

Don't look to good to me


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

We are in St Pere Pescador just over the Pyrenees in Spain and the weather is poor and the wind strong. Te local forecast is that Barcelona is not that great but far less windy. We are off there tomorrow so hopefully the forecast is correct in that there is at least some sun.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Manchester v Barcelona*

Hello,

Head to Manchester (or anywhere west of the Pennines).

We have the hotspot of the UK Forecast for Tomorrow.

26c and SUNNY!

25c for the rest of Cheshire/Lancashire and Derbyshire.

TM


----------

